# Best travelling cage?



## tajoo (May 10, 2013)

Hi guys. This is going to sound a little silly but I'm planning to take Dumpling out to the vet sometime next week, and would like to know whats the best travel cage for him. His previous vet did house calls so I didn't have to worry about this. 
The apartment we live in disallows pets, so I need a cage that doesn't.. look like a cage, because if people see us there's going to be a huuuuge problem. 
I was thinking like a bag that could fit a chihuahua? Would that be okay? I've never travelled with him before, and will probably be taking a cab. It's also winter now so if there's anything I can do to make sure he's comfy do let me know!


----------



## Beloved Doll (Nov 21, 2013)

I was going to say a cat carrier because that's what I use sometimes but since your situation calls for something more creative...

Do you have a messenger bag? I will put towels in mine to catch any "mess" and put my hedgehog in there when I go places. Most of my hedgehogs will stay put as long as I keep the bag upright and just dig around in the towels and go to sleep in them. I never strapped mine shut though because of concern with air flow.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

If it's a short distance, you could carry him in a sweatshirt pouch, also giving him your warmth.

I haven't done it, but I've read about people carrying them in purse/bags, sometimes using a tupperware at the bottom to hold a shape and catch messes. Add some fleece/snugglesack for coziness. If the outside temperature is quite cold, you can use one of those shake&break handwarmer packets (wrap it in cloth so little hedgehog doesn't go biting it or anything).

Another alternative is to use a modified small bin. Get an opaque storage bin, cut the top and replace it with plastic net, add a bunch of cozy fleece bits, and you'll look like you're transporting a box of stuff instead of a tiny hedgehog.

Here's a few winter travel tips if it's outrageous cold out.

If you're a sewer, you could ask susiemccormick what patterns she's using for her hedgehog's stylish travel bags. If you're not a sewer and have some time, I think she's got an Etsy store so you might be able to order one...


----------



## tajoo (May 10, 2013)

Thank you all! I went out today (black friday!!) and got a messenger bag  i'm going to put the tupperware at the bottom and line it with fleece and towels! Happy hedgey and happy me


----------

